# Insurance rates?



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I know this is a shot in the dark. But, is it me or is the Beetle just expensive to insure? I find that I am paying $411 for complete coverage for the beetle. :banghead: Does anyone else here have an opinion on this?


----------



## Roadmaster45 (Feb 2, 2014)

Remedy said:


> I know this is a shot in the dark. But, is it me or is the Beetle just expensive to insure? I find that I am paying $411 for complete coverage for the beetle. :banghead: Does anyone else here have an opinion on this?


Is it me or is any car to expensive to insure, depending where you live and insurance co you go with and many other things are considered for ins rates 411.00 does not sound to shabby is that 6 months or 1 year policy you may be high risk your age if you are married if you have good credit history


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Remedy said:


> I know this is a shot in the dark. But, is it me or is the Beetle just expensive to insure? I find that I am paying $411 for complete coverage for the beetle. :banghead: Does anyone else here have an opinion on this?


It could have more to do with you than the car:

1) Driving record.
2) Some insurance companies are now using credit reports to assess risk. Take this into consideration
3) Where you live helps set the cost.
4) History of filling claims?
5) What deductible did you select?
6) Do you carry liability coverage above your states minimum requirements? 
7) Married or single?
8) Age?
9) Sex?
10) Before the Beetle, were you driving a beater?

You don't state where you live. Is this is monthly, every six months, or annually? My thoughts are the Beetle isn't too expensive to insure but again, without context its just noise.

I'd suggest you shop around for better rates. Do reasearch on the factors that determine your rate.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

VR6Now said:


> It could have more to do with you than the car:
> 
> 1) Driving record.
> 2) Some insurance companies are now using credit reports to assess risk. Take this into consideration
> ...



1) I have a clean driving record.
2) In Mass, they can not do this. I believe the Commonwealth doesn't tolerate it.
3) I live in Boston.
4) Zero
5) $1k
6) Yes
7) Single
8) 34
9) M
10) I had a '01 GTI with full coverage and it only cost $130/mo

$411 is monthly for 1 year policy. They (Allstate) told me it's because the Beetle is "unique" and it's a "lifestyle vehicle" and that's why it cost so much more than a GTI or Jetta of the same year. 

I've tried other Insurance companies and they're not all that much different in cost.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

You're getting killed! In Florida I pay $2,600 a year for a 2012 Tiguan SE 4Motion (sunroof/nav) and 2013 VW Jetta TDI Premium w/ Nav and both also have GEICO mechanical breakdown protection too. When I quoted the Jetta, I also quoted a Beetle and there was little different in insurance cost between the two. I'll call again to verify this as true

I guess in your state they allow insurers to gouge people for percieved 'lifestyle' hocus pocus or there is something not disclosed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea state's insurance rates vary way too much to compare on to another. Right now I spend around $600/6 month's, when I move to NJ at the end of the month it will go up over double that. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

drtechy said:


> Yea state's insurance rates vary way too much to compare on to another. Right now I spend around $600/6 month's, when I move to NJ at the end of the month it will go up over double that.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Of course that is an obvious point. The question comes into play is why is his risk burden so high relative to his own state. Over $4,900 a year for an adult, single driver in Boston with a clean driving record is ridiculous. Boston does have high rates but in my state, they is no significant difference in insuring a Jetta, Golf, Tiguan, or Beetle. If the trim is the same, the rates are the same +/- $100 a year. 

GEICO just quoted me $1,055 every six months for my Tiguan and Jetta in Boston (02108) with a $300 deductible and Mechanical Breakdown Protection. If I switched the Jetta to a 2015 Beetle TDI with Sunroof and Nav it jumped to $1186 with all the same coverages. The mass. agent asked me at what age I started driving and if I would be commuting to work with either car along with the length of the commute. I told her 30 miles a day on the Jetta/Beetle only. The second car was pleasure only.

I suspect something is not right here. $4,900 is too high for a 34 year old male with a clear driving record. You're paying more than double my quote and I have two cars and MBP on both. If I commuted 60 or 70 miles, I doubt it would double. How many years have you been driving?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Does your carrier charge a exorbitant rate to finance the payments? Even that doesn't make up for the up charge.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

> How many years have you been driving?


10 years. I only do 8k miles a year.

I have a GSR, and they said that was apart of rate increase because it's "limited edition" "lifestyle vehicle". Similar to that of Mini Cooper.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Remedy said:


> 10 years. I only do 8k miles a year.
> 
> I have a GSR, and they said that was apart of rate increase because it's "limited edition" "lifestyle vehicle". Similar to that of Mini Cooper.


So let's get this straight, your insurance payment is for two cars and not one.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

VR6Now said:


> So let's get this straight, your insurance payment is for two cars and not one.


It's one vehicle.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Remedy said:


> It's one vehicle.


The Beetle GSR is a yellow turbo Beetle with graphics. The cost to insure should not be much more than a turbo Beetle or GTI. Maybe a few other Mass. owners will chim in.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

FWIW I have state farm and pay $116/mo for full coverage on my 07 GTI, was just quoted $63/mo for a 2015 beetle classic with the same exact coverage including a multi car discount.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm going to call again tomorrow and figure out wtf is going on as the excuse given was unacceptable.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

When everything was crappin' out on the TB I had decided to trade it for ANYTHING else. I looked at a Subaru WRX wagon but thought the insurance would be a lot more but when I went to check on it, it was exactly the same...$700 / 6mo. A 2015 WRX, insane speed, fully loaded, turbo, AWD, higher price,.....the same as a turbo Beetle. :screwy:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I was with Geixo, paying $320/mo on a 6-mo policy. 
Had 25/50/25 coverage with comp/collision/glass at $500 deductibles on my 2013 Beetle 2.5. The only "frill" was Geico's mechanical insurance in the event of a blown engine, trans etc.
I was shopping the policy about 3 months ago and esurance came out at $111! For 50/100/50 coverage on the same car with the same deductables. Coverages level doubles, maintained my comp/collision/glass and cut the cost WAY down. Geixo gave me the same sort of line.they even said they could check for more discounts when my renewal came up 3 months from then. I told them it would cost me nothing to cancel the policy "today" and start it with Esurance, which would save me money. Rather than waiting until the policy was up for renewal. 

Fwiw, I'm an unmarried 28 y/o guy living on Long Island NY. With no accidents but a comp claim in 2008 and a windscreen in 2013. Both paid out on a collector car policy - not anything having to do with Geico.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

full coverage I'm paying $109 a month for the Beetle, so is my friend some gieco.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

So, I just got off the horn with them(AS) and their response was basically, the Beetle 2.0 R-Line (GSR) is a new vehicle and I live in a high incident area (boston) and thus, the increase is justified according to them. However, they said if I increase my deductible from $1,000 to $2,000 that I would save $500 on my policy. They(AS) were able to lower the policy to $315/mo. 

Very frustrating. I received a quote from Liberty Mutual for $275/mo with the same coverage.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Is Wawanesa available in your area? They have very, very good rates for people with clean records.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Remedy said:


> So, I just got off the horn with them(AS) and their response was basically, the Beetle 2.0 R-Line (GSR) is a new vehicle and I live in a high incident area (boston) and thus, the increase is justified according to them. However, they said if I increase my deductible from $1,000 to $2,000 that I would save $500 on my policy. They(AS) were able to lower the policy to $315/mo.
> 
> Very frustrating. I received a quote from Liberty Mutual for $275/mo with the same coverage.


Something is seriously amiss here. Please stay away from Allstate! 

I am from Boston and lived there all my life until moving to California in 2007, and to my recollection Allstate was not allowed by the Commonwealth to do business there. Something obviously changed in the Massachusetts Insurance regulations which had very strict guidelines on car insurance and competition, which protected the consumer from gouging. When I moved to California, I was driving a 2007 BMW Z4 and paying $1100/year for full 100/300/100 coverage with a $100 Comp deductible and a $1K Collision deductible through AMICA Insurance who I have been with since 1994. I lived in Boston proper and I was 42 with a clean driving record. After moving to San Francisco, my insurance increased to $1205/year and I lost the "Glass Coverage" that is included in most (if not all) Massachusetts auto policies. While living in San Francisco, CA, I had been in one accident with the Z4 (not my fault - other driver cited), had the convertible top on my 2009 BMW 128i Convertible slashed and replaced under comp, and had two vandalism claims (one $1900 and one $5600) on my 2012 VW Eos. When I moved to Long Beach (Los Angeles County) in 2012, my insurance decreased to $990/year. 

For 2014, there has been a nationwide adjustment to insurance rates. Almost everyone I know has seen an increase, and in some cases a pretty significant one. My VW TDI Convertible increased $420/year for my 2015 renewal with absolutely no explanation for it at all, and after shopping around extensively, I have switched to Mercury and paying $1150/year ($94/mo) for the same coverage (listed above).

Insurance is a hard comparison to make as, like it has been stated, SO MANY FACTORS are taken into consideration to determine rates. You, your driving record, where you live, how you drive the vehicle, the vehicle itself and the myriad of coverage options are all part of the puzzle.

MY ADVICE - shop around. It is worth the effort. Maybe try AIS (Auto Insurance Specialists - google it and it should come right up), a client of mine recommended that web site and that is how I found the Mercury quote, although I went through a Mercury agent directly in the end.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

411 per month?? thats what I paid when I was 21 WITH a major at fault accident on my record. You need to talk to Flo cuz your ins co is ripping you off.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> full coverage I'm paying $109 a month for the Beetle, so is my friend some gieco.


FYI I have Allstate...


----------



## christopherogut (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow... I'm 29, single, male, decently clean driving record with no points... 2013 Beetle TDI insured through GEICO, comprehensive coverage... $74 per month and dropping noticeably every six months! You are getting hosed!


----------



## GinaAsher (Jul 5, 2009)

I pay $699 for the year. I have a 14 R - line. I'm 37 years old and no accidents or tickets. My premium did increase when I purchased it. I had a 13 Infiniti G37x before.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Originally my Beetle was insured through State Farm at the rate of around 430 every six months, after the first two billing periods it jumped to 495 and finally this bill is 534 or so. Hence I went shopping. I hit up Allstate, Geico (what a joke), Progressive, Farmers, and a few others. I am now with Farmers, at 360 plus or minus. Better yet, they also now have my home owners policy as well saving me over three hundred a year with that as well.

Georgia / 49M / Clean record other than a few deer which don't count / great credit rating.

State Farm can suck it. Raising my rates over two hundred dollars per year as the car gets older and my driving record is clean?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally my Beetle was insured through State Farm at the rate of around 430 every six months, after the first two billing periods it jumped to 495 and finally this bill is 534 or so.


How is it possible they can just "raise the rates" like that? Aren't you only obligated to pay what you agreed to on paper?


----------

